# NIx Advance 15 inch digital photo frame



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I bouught one of these to let my mother look at some of my photos. I am content with it for what it is. I do have a gripe that the range it can display is not to higher-quality displays. When first looking at photos on it, I noticed some of the pictures from my recent Antarctica trip were too bright and that some of the whites were blown out. I thought, "no problem, the brightness is cranked up!" And lower the brightness. Now I found that in most of my other Photos the snow looks rather Gray! For reasons I don't understand, a few portrait orientation iPhone photos were displayed in landscape. It's fairly easy, though tedious, to correct this with the remote control. I suspect it has to do with whether I use the native iPhone app or an app called pro cam that I sometimes use for a camera. You can display the time and date or not, and came with a battery! Not professional quality, but for the price it is good. Especially if you do not regularly display photos of snowy scenes!


----------

